# A day in the life



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have been following Logan contribution to culinary students on the cover page of cheftalk. I hope everyone takes a peek.He is really taking his time to report on his expereances.Great information check it out
cc


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah I agree this is a good referance for current students and students-to-be, or if you have thought about it, but weren't sure if it was the move you wanted to make. Good info on events after they have happend and have been experienced. Writing things down like this help a person to understand what their experiences have taught them from the get-go.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited 01-27-2001).]


----------

